# Too much pectin enzyme



## Thig (Oct 25, 2012)

I started a one gallon batch each of Jack Keller's Apple Juice wine and Pineapple Juice wine. I did not realize until too late that the recipe calling for pectin enzyme was using the powder quantities. I used the liquid and so put in way too much. Not sure what will happen, any ideas?


----------



## rjb222 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pectic enzyme is not a problem type additive. Your wine should just clear nicely not a problem I don't think.


----------



## rjb222 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just did some google searches for this problem. With the wine you are making this should not be a issue. If it were a red then you could extract too much tannin from the skins. let us know how the wine turns out. I would give your set time a little longer to rid of the gas that develops after the pectic enzyme is added. According to Jack Kellars site he added pectic after ferment once and it really slowed the ferment down. Some interesting articles out there for sure.


----------



## Thig (Oct 25, 2012)

I was hoping that would be the answer. I have to start reading these instructions a liitle closer. I should have known something was wrong when the recipe called for 1 tsp and the bottle of pectin enzyme is so small.


----------



## Arne (Oct 26, 2012)

A bit off topic. Last year we had the non pleasure of some mice in the house. Wound up with 5 and never did figure out where they got in. They got into the wine making chemicals. They left the powdered pectic alone, but ate thru the liquid bottle. They also liked sorbate, ate thru the plastic bottle. And nutrient bottle was eaten thru. Keep most of the chemicals in the refrigerator now. Too bad they didn't get into the k-meta, but they didn't. Anyway, have had the first one of theyear show up, but he wound upin the snap trap. Hope that is the end of them, but bet a few more show up. Arne.


----------



## Thig (Oct 26, 2012)

Arne said:


> A bit off topic. Last year we had the non pleasure of some mice in the house. Wound up with 5 and never did figure out where they got in. They got into the wine making chemicals. They left the powdered pectic alone, but ate thru the liquid bottle. They also liked sorbate, ate thru the plastic bottle. And nutrient bottle was eaten thru. Keep most of the chemicals in the refrigerator now. Too bad they didn't get into the k-meta, but they didn't. Anyway, have had the first one of theyear show up, but he wound upin the snap trap. Hope that is the end of them, but bet a few more show up. Arne.



Interesting story, should most of the chemicals be kept in the refrigerator? If not can you tell me which should and which ones should not?


----------

